

Show HN: QR code to allow iOS devices to easily connect to your wifi network - klinquist

Today's project:<p>This is a web page that allows you to create a QR code that you can print out and put somewhere in your house.<p>When someone with an iOS device scans it, it will automatically download a wireless profile to their device to auto-connect to your wireless network (SSID &#38; key automatically inserted).<p>If you enable geofencing and someone gets a hold of the QR code or URL that it links to, it won't work unless their browser reports their location within 1/2 mile of the original location where you created the QR code.<p>http://www.getonmywifi.com<p>(Yes, you will be trusting me with your wifi ssid &#38; key for this to work)
======
eps
This part needs a bit more explanation. I for one have no idea how to scan QR
codes with an iPhone and how this ties into configuring the WiFi settings on
it.

 _When someone with an iOS device scans it, it will automatically download a
wireless profile to their device to auto-connect to your wireless network
(SSID & key automatically inserted)._

~~~
edandersen
iPhones need an extra app to handle QR codes. Search the App Store for "QR
Code Reader".

------
michaelmior
Awesome! It would be great to open source this so others who don't want to
trust someone else with their password can still take advantage :)

------
plasma
Great idea!

